
NASA: “We’re close to finding alien life on Mars but is the world ready?” - daegloe
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2019/09/28/nasa-chief-scientist-close-finding-alien-life-making-announcementsbut/
======
kadoban
Yes.

It will be a big story, sure, but not really going to change the world. An
alien _intelligence_ discovery would be far more world altering, but even that
would blow over unless the aliens are all up in our face somehow.

Life just goes on, the new becomes the new normal.

------
rman666
I didn’t read the article but how could NASA know they are close to finding
something, unless they already found it? Weird!

~~~
simonblack
My sentiments exactly.

If life was so common that it's spread over several planets in one star
system, it would be evident in lots of star systems.

NASA's statement is akin to a statement from me that I'm close to reaching
billionaire status. To be believable, I have to demonstrate lots and lots of
evidence.

NASA does not demonstrate any credible evidence of life on Mars and has not
done so in the past.

